# teichpflanzen im winter



## masce (8. Okt. 2006)

hallo

bin neu hir und habe eine frage, was macht ihr mit euren pflanzen im winter?
stutzen oder lassen??


mfg marcel


----------



## kwoddel (8. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Auch du !!!!!!!

schaue hier!! https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3364/?q=einsteiger


----------



## masce (8. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

hallo ich heiße marcel komme aus karlsruhe, habe einen teich mit goldfischen, kleinen __ graskarpfen und pflanzen er hat eine größe von 2400l

nun meine frage: was macht ihr mit euren pflanzen im winter?
stutzen oder lassen??

mfg marcel

(danke kwoddel)


----------



## kwoddel (8. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Hallo Marcel
Ich habe meine gerade heute alle Pflanzen zurück geschnitten und die  überflüssige Pflanzenteile aus dem Teich entfernt, werde morgen den Pflanzenfilter noch säubern.


----------



## karsten. (8. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Hallo
Ich mach,s so:

was braun ist fliegt raus ,
was grün ist bleibt drin !

schöne Woche


----------



## Elfriede (9. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Hallo Karsten, 

gilt Deine Empfehlung auch zu anderen Jahreszeiten? Ich stelle diese Frage, weil man auf den Fotos von Deinem wunderschönen Teich nie vergilbte oder vergammelte Blätter sieht.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## karsten. (9. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

  

ich putz IMMER bevor ich fotografiere     

mfG

s.a.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/8243&d=1159655595


----------



## Elfriede (9. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

ja Karsten, genau so habe ich's mir vorgestellt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Hallo Marcel,

auch ich habe wie kwoddel einen Teil der Pflanzen schon zurückgeschnitten bzw. bin noch am ausreißen (vor allen wieder um die 10qm Seerosenblätter). Wäre dieses Jahr zwar nicht nötig gewesen aber trotzdem (der Teich erlebt dieses Jahr seinen letzten Winter , da hätte auch alles im Wasser den Winter über rumgammeln können

MfG Frank


----------



## Dr.J (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Hallo,

sollte man jetzt schon die Seerosenblätter zurückschneiden, auch wenn sie noch grün sind? Irgendwann wird wohl auch das Wasser zu kalt um ein Bad zu nehmen. Ich habe ausserdem noch sehr viele grüne Teichpflanzen am Rand. Sollte man diese auch schon zurückschneiden oder warten bis sie braun werden?


----------



## Eugen (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Hallo,
ich putze meinen Teich zwei-dreimal im Jahr aus. Im Spätsommer nehm ich mir die UW-Pflanzen und Seerosen vor. Der Rest bleibt stehen,da schaut der Teich auch im Winter noch recht schön aus. __ Seggen und __ Binsen kommen im Frühjahr dran,wenn möglich bei geschlossener Eisdecke, dann komm ich bequem an die Pflanzen ran. Wenige Zentimeter über Wasserspiegel abschneiden und gut ist.
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## masce (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

danke für die vielen antworten  haben mir sehr geholfen  


warum der letzte winter __ knoblauchkröte?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Hi Marcel,

der letzte Winter weil nächstes Jahr ein Umbau ansteht. Rundrum die Staudenbeet müssen mal wieder komplett gerodete werden wegen Giersch, da bietet sich nach über 12 Jahren eine Teichvergrößerung an, den da wo Wasser ist wächst kein Giersch mehr  (und Mann kann dann auch mal drin planschen (nur, was mach ich dann mit den 100m2 alter Folie ???)

MfG Frank


----------



## masce (10. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

hi __ knoblauchkröte

hab schon gedacht du musst dein teich aufgeben  
  da werden sich deine fische freuen   

vergrößere mein teich auch  

muss abba noch bis nächstes jahr warten  (blödes wetter)

gruß masce


----------



## Annett (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Hi Frank,



> (nur, was mach ich dann mit den 100m2 alter Folie ???)


Einen Filtergraben/Pflanzenfilter für den "Schwimm"Teich und dazu einen kleinen Wasserlauf? Oder ein Moorbeet; ach nee  , das hattest Du ja schon, oder? 

Dir fällt doch garantiert was ein... 
Ich überleg ja ganz allmählich, ob wir nicht doch den "alten" Teich abreißen und die Folie zum Bau eines neuen in 5km Entfernung verwenden sollten.
Aber das geht jetzt zu sehr Off Topic.


----------



## masce (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

ich würde sie nehmen   
ne quatsch 
 das was anett gesagt is doch ne gute idee


----------



## Dr.J (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Hallo,

meine Fragen scheinen irgendwie untergegangen zu sein. Deshalb nochmal:

Sollte man jetzt schon die Seerosenblätter zurückschneiden, auch wenn sie noch grün sind? Irgendwann wird wohl auch das Wasser zu kalt um ein Bad zu nehmen. Ich habe ausserdem noch sehr viele grüne Teichpflanzen am Rand. Sollte man diese auch schon zurückschneiden oder warten bis sie braun werden?


----------



## Eugen (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Hi Dr.J
hast du meine Antwort gelesen ?  
Lass sie stehen und schneid im Frühjahr zurück. zwengs der Optik.
Die Seerosenblätter lass ich auch noch drin. Gibt wieder Nährstoff fürs nächste Jahr  
Gruß Eugen


----------



## masce (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

hi

also ich hab meine seerosenblätter schon abgeknipst  

und alles was vergammelt is kommt weg 

ich schneid erst im winter alles ab wenn der frost kommt


----------



## Annett (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Hallo Jürgen,

und wenn Du es mal mit "meiner Methode" versuchst?
Ich warte, bis die Blätter der Seerosen farblich von gelb nach braun wechseln. Dann schnappe ich mir den Kescher (gibt es auch mit Teleskopstiel) und geh damit unter die Blätter-ein Ruck nach oben und die meisten Blätter landen im Kescher. Der Stiel bleibt allerdings meist an der Pflanze.
Probier es doch einfach mal aus. Ich würde jetzt nicht mehr in den Teich gehen.... Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. *schüttel*


----------



## Olli.P (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Hallo,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde jetzt nicht mehr in den Teich gehen.... Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. *schüttel*



Also für so was gibt's zur not auch Teichscheren 

Sogar in verschiedenen Längen

Da brauch man dann nich ma inn's Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr Wasser rein 


Gruß 


Olaf


----------



## Elfriede (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Hallo zusammen,

eine Teichhose ist zwar kein kleidsamer Anblick aber ein sehr praktisches und hilfreiches Kleidungsstück, wenn das Wasser für Arbeiten im Teich schon zu kalt ist. Im März und im November kann ich sie auch hier auf Paros gut gebrauchen. 

Mit lieben Grüßen

Elfriede


----------



## Uli (12. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

hi,
da ich an meine seerosen in der mitte auch nicht ran kam,habe ich mir eine teichschere mit teleskopstiel selbst gebaut.
gruß uli


----------



## WERNER 02 (12. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Morgen Uli

Du verkappter Schotte, kannst ruhig das Licht anschalten, wenn du schon fotographierst. 

Da sieht man mal deinen Teich in ner schönen Perspektive als Ganzes, und der Kerl macht das Licht nicht an !! PFLAUME !!! 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Uli (12. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

hi werner,
das ist doch ein bild was ich heute morgen auf schnell gefunden habe 
jetzt wo der teich fertig ist koennte ich das flutlicht anmachen könnte aber auch mal ein bild im hellen machen 
gruß uli


----------



## WERNER 02 (12. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Schwätz ned !! Mach es oifach!!! 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## michaK (12. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Hallo Uli,
iss ja interessant , die Sache mit deiner selbstgebauten Teichschere mit
Teleskopstiel ! Ih komme an meine Seerose, die übrigens am WE noch mal eine
Blüte bekommen hat, auch nich rann !
Hast du mehr Input für mich ?


 

( Foto ist stwa 3 Wochen alt )

 

So, schnell noch eins gemacht !

Gruß Micha


----------



## Uli (12. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

hallo micha,
habe mir an einer gartenschere zwei kleine winkel drangemacht,damit ich das seerosenblatt auch mit der schere halten und rausnehmen kann nachdem ich es abgeschnitten habe.diese schere habe ich an dem teleskopstiel befestigt,die schere wird durch ein duennes nylonseil bewegt.
gruß uli


----------



## michaK (12. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Hallo Uli,
kannste bei Gelegenheit mal nen Foto reinstellen ?
Micha


----------



## Uli (12. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

hallo micha,
mach ich am wochenende.
gruß uli


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Hi,

steige zum Seerosenabschneiden nie in den Teich (das Wasser ist nur noch 4cm warm). Eine Sichel mit wasserfestem Klebeband an einen Teleskopstiel (ich nehme da den Rest meiner alten 8m Stipprute) geklebt und alles überm Rhizom abrasiert. Danach die Blätter in einer Ecke zusammentreiben und kompostieren. Die Blätter einzeln entfernen würde bei meinem Seerosenmonster Tage daueren (man findet eh keinen Stiel unter den mehreren m2 Laub)

MfG Frank


----------



## karsten. (13. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

ich sag nur :

Hailo

 


            

wenn ich "Obelix" nicht mehr einsetzten kann .......
(Insiderwitz)  


schönes WE


----------



## Silke (13. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Hallo ihr,
und ich sag nur :*Neoprenanzug* 
Ist es bei euch echt schon so kalt? Am letzten Sonntag war ich noch mit kurzer Hose barfuß im Teich und hab schon mal etliche braune Blätter entfernt. Besonders die __ Seekanne ist schnell braun geworden. Ansonsten halte ich es wie Karsten: braunes Zeug raus, grünes bleibt drin.


----------



## karsten. (13. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Ein Rocker ist vor 10 Jahren auf einer einsamen Insel gestrandet. 
Eines schönen Tages steht er am Strand und schaut aufs Meer. 

Auf einmal sieht er, wie etwas auf die Insel zu schwimmt. 
Er denkt sich, ein Boot kann es nicht sein, zu klein. Also wartet er weiter. 
Das Objekt kommt näher. Der Rocker denkt eine Luftmatratze kann es 
nicht sein, zu klein. Er wartet weiter. 

Irgendwann kommt eine wunderschöne Taucherin aus dem Wasser 
gestiegen. Der Neoprenanzug schmiegt sich eng an ihre traumhafte Figur. 
Der Rocker ist absolut baff. 

Da fragt ihn die Taucherin: "Wann hast du zuletzt eine Zigarette geraucht?" Der Rocker: "Vor 10 Jahren, bevor ich hier gestrandet bin." Die 
Taucherin macht an ihrem Taucheranzug eine Tasche auf und holt eine 
Zigarette heraus, gibt sie dem Rocker. Dieser zündet sie an, nimmt einen 
tiefen Zug und sagt: "Aaahh, tut das gut." 

Die Taucherin fragt ihn: "Wann hast du zuletzt einen Schluck Alkohol 
getrunken?" Der Rocker: "Vor 10 Jahren, bevor ich hier gestrandet bin." 
Die Taucherin greift zu einer anderen Tasche an ihrem 
Taucheranzug, holt einen Flachmann heraus und gibt ihn dem Rocker. Dieser nimmt einen kräftigen Schluck und meint: "Aaahh, tut das gut." 

Die Taucherin macht den Reisverschluss von ihrem Neoprenanzug auf und zwei riesige feste wohlgeformte Brüste springen heraus. Die 
Taucherin fragt: 
"Wann hast du das letzte mal so richtig deinen Spass gehabt?" 

Darauf der Rocker: "Ach komm, sag bloss du hast auch noch 
ein Motorrad dabei."


----------



## orfe (14. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Ich schneide alles Verwelkte ab. Muss nicht ins Wasser fallen, es fallen schon genügend Blätter vom Baum hinein.  Die __ Rohrkolben lasse ich stehen. Sind zwar schon braun, sehen aber gut aus und belüften den Teich im Winter.


----------



## Silke (15. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

@Karsten: *prust* der is gut...


----------



## Uli (15. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

hallo michak,
hier die sebstgebastelte seerosenschere.vorne am schneidwerkzeug zwei kleine winkel montiert,damit das abgeschnittene auch gehalten wird.
gruß uli


----------



## michaK (15. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

Hallo Uli,
danke für die Pics ! Ich konnte mal wieder nich warten und hab mir gestern
bei Hornbach eine Teichschere mit 3m langen Teleskopstiel gekauft. Haut 
ganz gut hin .
 Danke noch mal 
Micha


----------



## masce (17. Okt. 2006)

*AW: teichpflanzen im winter*

hallo ich bin es nochmal 

wollte mich für die vielen und guten antworten bedanken 

tolles forum muss man schon sagen    

mfg marcel


----------

